# Grooming Prices



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was curious about what the cost is around the country on grooming poodle prices....toy, miniature, and standard.

Here, in central Iowa, the charge is $40.00 for a miniature and they do a crappy job....and I mean crappy. 

My friend wants to know if she is being over-charged.....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I charge $42 for a F/F/T and body shave, basic groom, but $5+ for scissoring, $5+ for matting, and $10+ for bad behavior.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Here in San Francisco, they charge $30 for a bath + fluff dry (anal glands, nails, ear cleaning including); $45 for a touch-up (everything a bath included + FFT) and $65 for a full groom.

This is for any breed below 20 lbs.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

we have a standard. 40 lbs. We pay "Family" price with our groomer, $80 for full groom, $45 for bath, face, feet, nails and teeth... Groomers around here (NY metro) charge minimum $125 to even look at a standard poodle... touching costs more...

and that pricing is across the board - crappy groomers and good ones. Around here, you know how good a groomer is not based on price, but on how far out you have to book an appointment and if they are mobile, they have removed all signs from the outside of the van, because they can't take any more clients. (Ours is thinking of becoming un-mobile, and moving into a shop...)

sarah


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

*UK Price*

we paid £30
for a FANTASTIC job,
a very skilled and patient groomer
worth every penny.​


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha, love that Fluffy charges more for bad behaviour and that "touching" costs more sarah murphy! Also teeth, no groomers around my area do teeth (what do they do to teeth, btw, brush them?). Here in southern BC groomers pretty much charge $75 for a very basic groom on a standard poodle, and that's using a clipper everywhere and only for very basic scissoring (top knot and tail); for anything more, the price goes up. Likewise with matting, and a lot more than Fluffy's $5! I usually groom my own dogs but lately I have not been in the mood so I'm taking them in to other groomers. Oh, and when they were puppies at 20 lbs, it cost $35 each for FFT, no scissoring. So that's what I imagine it would cost for grooming minis, if you asked for no extras, around here.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

when i asked a groomer recently, she looked my 107-pound poodle over and said he would be $75.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I pay $40 plus tip for my toy (as you may have guessed i live in CT)I don't think anyone would dare bring a matted dog to my groomer because she would tell them off. I like her, the dogs all look happy there.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Cost for a full groom for a mini around here is $65, and my practice when I used a groomer was to add a 20% tip. I now home-groom so I "reward" myself with the fee for things like extra wine and good dark chocolates and the ever-so-essential pedicure.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Last time I paid $80 for my 9 month old standard to have a scissored show puppy trim in the Seattle area.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh those were my prices for a small dog! My standards start at $85.

Doodles start at $95 (aka go somewhere else!)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I go my own dogs, but I have been told that it would cost $65- $75 for the bacis clip all over groom, nothing fancy...if your dog is not matted and does not act up .


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Here in the Houston area....

Toy - $40-60 
Standard - $80 & up

I have never taken Abby, my standard, to the groomer but those were the quotes I got when asking around the local grooming shops.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Ottawa any where 100. to150. for standard and not to many good ones


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I charge $50 for small dogs. If the owner wants something fancy on a toy or mini poodle, then it will be a little more. I do give discounts for people who pre-book 4, 6, or 8 weeks out. My basic groom for a Standard poodle is around $70, anything fancier is more. I do charge extra for matting and bad behavior (aggression, biting). 

I offer Puppy Grooms. For a Standard Poodle (large puppy), between 2nd round of shots to 6 months, it is $40. This includes bath, brush, blowdry, nails clipped and filed, ears cleaned and plucked, sanitary trim, face and feet shave, and haircut. It goes up to $50 for spoos between 6 months and 10 months, and from 10 months and up, it goes to the $70 price. For the smaller poodles, the puppy groom will be $20 for toys and $30 for minis. Then it goes to the $50 price once they are over 6 months old.

I base my price on breed, size, and coat condition - so I have a list of breed prices as opposed to just size and weight.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity tokipoke, would you consider a Miami to be basic or would that be considered extra because of the scissoring? Just wondering.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Just out of curiosity tokipoke, would you consider a Miami to be basic or would that be considered extra because of the scissoring? Just wondering.


I would probably tack on an extra $10 for the Miami. I love the Miami. I think it encourages people who get shavedowns all the time to try something different to add some flair.

I would consider basic to be Lamb, Dutch/Town and Country, or Kennel Clip.*

Fancy to me is the German or Modern.

REALLY fancy would be the Continental clip or any variation of it (like English Saddle) or something creative like Desi or a pattern of a swirl or some other abstract design.

This is just me though. I'm just happy to work with any poodle that has hair!

I groomed a 4 month old black standard a couple of days ago. OMG, it makes me want to get another so bad! especially because the puppy acted like Leroy


*EDIT: I meant to say that Basic is shavedown or Kennel Clip, and a little more for Lamb or Dutch.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I would probably tack on an extra $10 for the Miami. I love the Miami. I think it encourages people who get shavedowns all the time to try something different to add some flair.


Me too, I love the Miami especially for summer. Indy has so much coat, and now that they're out of coat change, I'm kind of dazzled with all the choices for what to do next! I'm growing them both out and trying to decide  It kind of sounds from the responses on this post that prices are fairly consistent all around the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Just had my spoo pup groomed today. They charged $65. The lady did a good job. And it was pups first experience.


----------



## Eddiepoo (Aug 18, 2012)

When I lived in the Bedford area (UK) the groomer charged 58 pounds for two dogs, and she was fabulous! Dogs always looked amazing...Sadly now I have to do them (and it shows)!!
I'm planning to take the dogs back to the UK next year and I will definitely book them in for a groom.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I am not a groomer but have done most of my own grooming on my other poodles. That being said I feel that every penny that I pay to have Rhett groomed is sooo worth it. He is growing by leaps and pounds (30 @ 4 months). I know I could do it but he deserves the best that I can afford. The amazing groomer on charges me around $47. That is not too bad. She has done an amazing job with him. He is still not sure about the table but she says he is very good for his age. And he loves going which is another plus. I know that I am getting the best for him. My hat goes off to all groomers who love what they do and make each if the dogs that they do beautiful.







Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Rhett'smom said:


> I am not a groomer but have done most of my own grooming on my other poodles. That being said I feel that every penny that I pay to have Rhett groomed is sooo worth it. He is growing by leaps and pounds (30 @ 4 months). I know I could do it but he deserves the best that I can afford. The amazing groomer on charges me around $47. That is not too bad. She has done an amazing job with him. He is still not sure about the table but she says he is very good for his age. And he loves going which is another plus. I know that I am getting the best for him. My hat goes off to all groomers who love what they do and make each if the dogs that they do beautiful.
> View attachment 28341
> 
> Thank you
> ...


i've been doing all of my own grooming since adopting my poodle 4 months ago so this makes me very curious (and self-conscious- lol!) because i hadn't considered doing it myself to not be "getting the best for him." 

can you explain how it is better for your dog to go to a groomer because i want to always do whats best for my dog, too. thanks.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Kuku, if you can do it yourself, you will save loads of money.  If you like to keep him in a simple cut and don't mind the bathing work, I think it's better to learn and do it yourself. 

One groomer in my city charges $125 for a standard, but she is really good like tokipoke. That is for a very basic cut. She charges an extra $50 for a Miami. That's for every 4-6 weeks. I don't think she's worth it, so I take mine to a different groomer. 

I go every two weeks, so get a frequency, regular customer discount plus I have referred two people who go regularly, so I get an extra $5 off on Bonnie. They charge $5 extra for fleas. They charge $5-25 for matts. They do nails, anal glands and ears. They offer teeth cleaning every Tuesday with a vet tech.

Bonnie is $30 every two weeks (she is a small standard at just under 22 inches at the shoulder). They will do a Miami for that with some scissoring. 

Jazz will be more because he is bigger. They charged me $25 for him for bath, blow and feet shave until last time. He is bigger than Bonnie now. They charged me $30 last time and told me he would end up being $40 every two weeks or $90 a month or $135 every 6 weeks. It is worth it for me to go every two weeks and get the frequency discount and I like them looking clean most of the time. 

I will be spending $70 every two weeks or $140 every four weeks plus tips for grooming two standard poodles (one small and one larger).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Outwest, you have a really good system set up there! By my calculations you spend about the same as most people who only take their dogs in every 6 weeks, BUT you get 3 X the grooms! So you always have a nicely groomed pair of dogs. I think, with reference to kukukachoo's question, a lot of people take their poodles in to groomers because it would take longer to groom them themselves and they feel sorry for the poodle. But people get quicker with time and let's face it, with a standard poodle, you get lots of practice in! Well I have two, so that doubles my practices, lol. Plus groomers are trained to look for looming health problems like ticks, fleas, skin problems, teeth problems, compacted anal glands etc. But owners can do the same thing.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

No offense meant to anyone who does their own grooming. What I may not have been able to articulate is that I do not have the time to groom him myself so I am more than willing to pay for him to be as beautiful as possible. And those can I envy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here in Chicago I spend $55 for Sunny, every 5 weeks, and I think Stacy raises her rates a few dollars every few years. I have been going to her for 15 years now. She is worth every penny and then some.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Here in Chicago I spend $55 for Sunny, every 5 weeks, and I think Stacy raises her rates a few dollars every few years. I have been going to her for 15 years now. She is worth every penny and then some.


It would be worth the airfare to Chicago for me to get Chagall groomed by Stacy! :airplane: I am trying to copy his bell bottoms, and within another two grooms (transitioning him out of his summer Miami) I hope he'll be sporting them. I home groom but I "cheat." I have access to a GREAT groomer who fixes my blunders on an as-needed basis and tirelessly shows me (she literally holds my hand, the one with the scissor in it!) what to do. She is trying to convince me to let her put Chagall in a pattern called a Dutch clip. She tells me "It's an old fashion clip but he's made for it. He would look really good in it." I am afraid, not of having her groom him, or the cost, just the look. But I am getting more adventurous with his styles, so we'll see. I admit I love/hate grooming him myself; I _love _fiddling with his hair, but _hate_ that I can never get him to look symmetrical. I do a better job on his left side than his right, every time! A good, congenial pro groomer is worth his or her weight in gold to me.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Local groomers here in the S. Atlanta area charge $55 for a miniature poodle for a basic clip (bath, clip, nails, anal glands, limited scissoring). 

I started grooming Potsie myself about every 3-4 weeks to save money, and my clippers paid for themselves in 3 grooms (not including extra blades, which I've bought over time)! Of course, he doesn't look quite as good as a pro, but the savings is worth it to me right now. If I had an unlimited budget, I'd take him to the groomer every 3 weeks! I actually have one in my area who is a competitive groomer - she's good!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I'm in the Seattle area, and a groomer. At our shop toys would start around $60-70, minis around $70-85 standards $95-130. 1/2" or less cuts generally cost less, the longer the hair or more complicated the cut the prices goes up. I also charge a little less if the dog doesn't get clean face & clean feet, those take longer to do.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Indiana, yes, I feel like I get a good deal, but the groomer says it is far easier to groom a dog every two weeks than deal with a mess every 6 weeks. It's easier on the dogs, too. I also make sure to brush them out thoroughly in between so I never take her a matted dog. It works for us.


----------

